# Plasma TV frequency



## Smitty55 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm looking at IR extenders. I e mailed Sewell Direct asking if my plasma would interfere with a IR Extender. They replied " There is a distinct possibility that there will be some interference from your TV. Unfortunately, to know whether it will or not, you'd have to figure out what frequency your TV gives off" how would A layman find that out? It's a LG 52" Plasma. Thanks, Mike. P.S. 1st post so go gently on me


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I doubt it will have any effect on your TV, if your tv has an IR input jack then it was made for









When asking a question it is very helpful if you list the model number off all the equipment associated with the issue. There are a lot of LG TVs and the specs vary widly. The "frequency" or refresh rate can vary from 60-240hz on LG and up to 600hz on Panasonic. 

_If Sewell is referring to EMF_ given off by your tv, then it's a narrow possiblity but most IR to RF (remote extenders) operate in a common (ISM) band like 27mhz, 433mhz, 900mhz, 2.4ghz, or 5.2ghz. Those are common household radio frequencies and i am almost certain LG tested their TV to operate in such environments. 

One way of testing for this with out busting some scientific equipment out is to get vintage radio scanner and walk around with it set to the frequencies listed above. Hold it near the equipment and if it gives off noise, then it may need some shielding.


----------



## Smitty55 (Apr 23, 2013)

It's a 50 pa4500 (model#) there's what looks like a plug in on the back that says remote. Looks lie I'll have to dig up my old scanner & try that. Thanks!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Smitty55 said:


> It's a 50 pa4500 (model#) there's what looks like a plug in on the back that says remote. Looks lie I'll have to dig up my old scanner & try that. Thanks!


Modern scanners or at least once made since the late 90s have certain frequencies they do not scan out of privacy reasons. In the early to mid 90s, my friends and I used to scan analog cell phone calls and listen in. Later units removed those spectrums from the dial.


----------

